# Naples Vanderbilt Beach 2 BR April 30-May 7



## bocamike (Mar 16, 2016)

On Vanderbilt Beach

This is a 2 bedroom in a beach front building!

1 week rental April 30 - May 7 2016
This intimate 15 unit resort is nestled on the shores of Vanderbilt Beach in beautiful Naples, Florida, offering an opportunity to enjoy a relaxing vacation in a comfortable and friendly atmosphere that can only be experienced because of the size and setting of this resort. The amenities and activities are both abundant and diverse, everything from a leisure stroll along the white sand beach or a swim in the warm gulf water to kayaking, canoeing, or fishing from the shore.

For the more adventurous, power boats and wave runners are available for rental close by. Fine and casual waterfront dining both are within walking distance. Shopping, theatres, restaurants, and a public library are all very close to the resort.

The Naples area offers many fine golf courses and other attractions conveniently located not far from Gulf Pointe.

Gulf Pointe includes many amenities for our owners and guests to enjoy, such as the following:

Heated Swimming Pool Beach Chairs Kayaks Bicycles Community Room Wireless Internet Access BBQ Grills Free Laundromat Beautiful Sunsets

This is unit 14 which is a 2 bedroom 1 bath with a street view.

Total amount for the week is $700. No additional taxes or fees.


----------



## bocamike (Mar 23, 2016)

*Reduced now $650.*

Reduced now $650.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 23, 2016)

I like this resort a lot; have traded three times.  (we live twenty minutes away).   And Mike we used to live in Johnsburg for 30 years, we were neighbors.


----------



## bocamike (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, I like this place a lot also, one of the things I like the best is the way the lounge chairs are right at the beach!


----------



## bocamike (Mar 29, 2016)

Stll available!


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Mike,

Is the unit on the ocean side or lagoon side?

Carol


----------



## bocamike (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Carol

This is a 15 unit builing on the gulf side. This unit however has a street view.
Under unit locator, see diagram, this is unit 14

http://www.discovernaplesarea.com/rent-at-gulfpointe/

Mike


----------



## bocamike (Apr 8, 2016)

No Longer Available


----------

